# Normal climatologica Montijo- 1990-2011



## stormy (17 Jul 2012 às 19:53)

Achei esta normal para o Montijo-BA, que me parece ser um complemento interessante á climatologia da região de Lisboa.

http://weatherspark.com/averages/32371/Montijo-Setubal-Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2012 às 20:17)

stormy disse:


> Achei esta normal para o Montijo-BA, que me parece ser um complemento interessante á climatologia da região de Lisboa.
> 
> http://weatherspark.com/averages/32371/Montijo-Setubal-Portugal



Repara que também existem estudos para outras estações:

http://weatherspark.com/averages/stations/Portugal


----------

